
New opioid douses pain without being addictive or deadly in primates - okket
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/09/new-opioid-douses-pain-without-being-addictive-or-deadly-in-primates/
======
tomohawk
"kills more than 40 Americans a day"

For perspective, alcohol kills 88,000 Americans a year (4th leading cause of
preventable death).

This is a fantastic advance, though. Hope it works out.

